# Multiple choice tag



## HLGStrider (Jul 13, 2003)

Every so often I start a "silly" poll and when I do I normally click the "multiple choice" option. . .

However, there is nothing on the poll that states that this is multiple choice, so unless I remember to write that it is multiple choice somewehre on the poll or post it isn't there.

Could it be possible for multiple choice polls to have a sign that says they are so?


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 13, 2003)

How many people get confused about that? The look of the two different types of polls make the options obvious to me. Maybe I'm just crazy. oh well. Why don't you just say in your post that people should vote many ways if they feel like it? Do many people mess with the poll before they read the first post? I don't know. oh well. I never noticed that the two different types didn't specify options. Yay for helping out the people who can't figure things out for themselves, I guess.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 13, 2003)

I never really noticed that they looked different.

Though now that I think about it I have often noticed that sometimes the option holes are round and other times squared but I thought I was just imagining things. . .Is that the difference?

If so it isn't clear enough. No where is it stated (that I've seen) mullitple choice is square. Round is normal.


----------



## Scatha (Jul 14, 2003)

With a multiple choice poll, you are presented with the options above the topic. That is the main difference.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 14, 2003)

The main difference in appearance is that single-choice polls have round options, while multiple-choice polls have square ones and you can choose more than one.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 15, 2003)

That seems sort of vague. 

I know at least one other person who has voted on one of my polls and then later, when I made some comment about it being a multiple choice poll, said "THIS WAS MULTIPLE CHOICE? :gasp:"

So it isn't just me. . .

Plus then the Newbies have to figure it out the hard way. . .


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't see what the huge deal is. The difference between the two was obvious for me. Maybe I'm just crazy, though. oh well. Is there a problem with mentioning in the post that people are able to grab more than one choice? I don't know. At least you'll get what the person's favorite is either way.


----------



## Bethelarien (Jul 15, 2003)

Ummm...there are multiple choice polls? I'm not exactly what you'd call a newbie, and I didn't even know until I read this thread. Perhaps this is a good idea!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 16, 2003)

See! See! See! 

ELGEE HAS A POINT!

It's really a pain. No where is it stated that there are multiple choice polls, except with that little option when you make the poll, and no where is it stated that that is the difference. 

It would be simple to just have a tag that said MC poll


----------



## Bethelarien (Jul 16, 2003)

Elgee does have a point, a very good point. I'm all for it. Let's start curing me of my ignorance.


----------



## Beorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Circles (called a radio button) mean you only have one option. Lets say this is radio button: o (question supplied for comic relief)

What do you mean, an African or European Swallow?
o African
o European
o I don't know that!

There's only one question, and we all know (or should know ) what the answer is. Also when you choose an option, that option gets a circle in it. If you're replying to this thread, look up. All the smilies have radio buttons next to them. Then, No Icon is selected (off to the left). Radio buttons are used on single choice polls because there's only one answer.


Now lets make this a box: [ ] (which are called *check* boxes). These are used for "*Check* all that apply" types of things (multiple choice polls), such as:

[ ] I am a male
[ ] I am under the age of 25
[ ] I want a car that can be remotely construed as a sports car
[ ] I won't have to pay a lot of insurance

You can see checkboxes when you're replying, just look down from where you're typing. See how more than one of those is selected? Can any one guess which box I *don't* check?


----------



## Bethelarien (Jul 16, 2003)

> Can any one guess which box I don't check?


The top one?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 16, 2003)

Nope, the bottom one.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 16, 2003)

Why worry about it? Anyways, it looks like this evil Beorn person has made my point. It should be obvious what your options are. I am able to feel sorry for the people who can't figure it out. Also, why ask anyone to go through whatever trouble they'd have to to add that little notice to all of the polls? Sounds evil to me when it's not necessary.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2003)

The problem is, Beorn, that this is no where stated. . .unless you count this thread which I doubt all the newbies are going to read.

I knew there was a multiple choice option because I make a lot of polls. A newbie who has never made a poll wouldn't know it. 

I try to remember to put the words "multiple choice" somewhere in my options or questions, but sometimes I forget.

How hard could it be to add a tag? (I'm asking this seriously).


----------



## Beorn (Jul 17, 2003)

Actually it's a lot easier than I thought.....

Where do you think the tag should be, and what should it say?

I was thinking *Multiple Choice Poll* right _under_ the poll question...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 18, 2003)

That sounds very good. Very, very, very good.

GRACIAS!


----------

